# xeon-e5-1620-v2 OC



## Vego (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.techpowerup.com/cpudb/1672/xeon-e5-1620-v2.html

does any1 knows if it has its multiplier locked? some time ago i had e5 1660 ES and it didnt have multiplier locked, i wonder if it was only because it was ES

im wondering if i should buy it over 4820k

any1 has any ideas, sugestions?


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 25, 2013)

No, it isn't unlocked 
http://www.cpu-world.com/Compare/494/Intel_Core_i7_i7-4770K_vs_Intel_Xeon_E5-1620_v2.html
Check the specs tab


----------



## Vego (Sep 25, 2013)

there is no information about e5 1660 having unlocked multiplier and it has, need some practical information


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 25, 2013)

Yup, your CPU was unlocked because it was an ES processor. But isn't still overclockable because 2011 CPUs like 3820 can be overclocked via BCLK?


----------



## Vego (Sep 25, 2013)

my 1660 cclocked very nice, via multiplier and bclk, 5ghz easly with very nice v:


----------



## JudyA (Mar 21, 2014)

Ok, so this is several months on, but Vego, what motherboard did you use to achieve such a heavy OC on a Xeon E5-1660 ?
Thanks, Judy


----------



## Vario (Mar 21, 2014)

Wow thats a hell of base clock!


----------



## Vego (Apr 4, 2014)

JudyA said:


> Ok, so this is several months on, but Vego, what motherboard did you use to achieve such a heavy OC on a Xeon E5-1660 ?
> Thanks, Judy


that was asus x79 pro


----------



## Tycoon (Aug 31, 2015)

my Xeon E5-1620 v2  locked 



cpu startup do not work..((


----------



## Aquinus (Aug 31, 2015)

Vario said:


> Wow thats a hell of base clock!


skt2011 has BCLK straps. My 3820 used to run 125Mhz BCLK but since has refused to do it, not entirely sure why yet. I'm amused that it worked on a Xeon though.

Edit: After a little research it appears that the ES chips are the only ones that can use BCLK straps.


----------

